
Obama admin wants warrantless access to cell phone location data - newman314
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/03/obama-admin-wants-warrantless-access-to-cell-phone-location-data.ars?clicked=related_right
======
paulhauggis
Take note about which administration wants to do this. This is why big
government is a bad thing.

~~~
a_a_r_o_n
_Any_ administration faced with the same question would do the same thing.
They're the same.

